# Suche Lösung mit CSS anstatt iframes zu verwenden.



## thezar (23. Februar 2005)

Ich habe eine frage ich würde gerne für meine Internetseite http://www.mysunrise.ch/users/thugpassion  CSS anstatt frames verwenden. Da mein aktueller Webserver kein Php unterstüzt ;-) Aber macht mir nichts aus solange es einen anderen weg gibt. Ich wäre froh wenn sich jemand von euch meine Page mal anschauen könnte und mir vielleicht eine Lösung anbieten könnte. Ich weiss ist ne  frage aber ich bin auf Design speziallisiert und versuche mal was in richtung Programmierung, natürlich mit viel mühe :-D
Würde mich über Tips freuen wie ich das lösen könnte.

Zusammenfassung:
Ich möchte von meinen Links (oben rechts) bei anklicken das sich unten in Teil wo der Inhalt eingefügt wird meine andere Page öffnet (z.B. home, oder about usw.) das ganze Bitte ohne Php Lösungen oder I frame.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
M.f.G.
Fabian


----------



## pxlArtizzt (23. Februar 2005)

hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials175690.html


----------

